# Autumn Camping Plans?



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anyone do much camping in the fall and winter months?

It's actually my favorite time of year to camp. I am planning one trip in mid November and another in mid December. I haven't chosen the locations yet but I was thinking one will be a Texas State Park up in the Hill Country. I might be looking at what the weather will be like down on North Padre Island during December this year.

What are your upcoming plans? :smile:


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

I prefer camping in cool weather autumn and the beginning of spring. I also enjoy fishing in the winter. I hope I finish my camper in time to use it this year.


----------



## TxTwoSome (Jul 31, 2015)

We are going to Lake Belton Cedar Ridge COE the first week of October then over to Lake sommerville at Yegua Creek COE. 

Thinking about village Creek SP for a few days in November.


----------



## calwb (Feb 7, 2015)

I am planning on some fall camping and deer hunting this fall with my son and grandson.They squirrel hunt with me every year but this will be my grandsons first deer hunt.He is sixteen and new to hunting big game.


----------



## TxTwoSome (Jul 31, 2015)

16 and first deer hunt sounds like good times with your Grandson.


----------



## welful (Jun 10, 2015)

Have to say the autumn is so beautiful, not go on a trip would be a loss.


----------



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

I plan on going in a few weeks. I do a lot of boondocking near my place and temps are nice in winter. The only draw back I have is during hunting season, hunters go crazy near here and I can't be strolling around with my dog in the potential gunfire.


----------



## calwb (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't have to worry about that in Indiana I hunt state owned property and most of the campers I deal with are also deer hunters.Not to many hikers out in twenty degree weather plus they have their trails in the no hunting zone.


----------

